# little perch



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I got a slough i know there is big perch in but all i can get are little dinks. I have tried shallow, i have tried deep, i have tried off of points. I know these fish are there, but i can't keep the little guys off the line. Do i upgrade to a eye rig?? I tried a buckshot rig yesterday and i seemed the little guys loved it even more. Where am i more likely going to catch the decent size ones.

Lake depth varies from abut 6 ft to 25 in less than 30 yard so the there is alot of difference in dept. Not alot of difference in bottom softness. and the only ground clutter( sunken trees) is in about 10 ft of water. Any suggestions.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I would try and use a camera to find the bigger fish.

Also try jigging raps and chubby darters. Hopefully the larger baits will keep the little ones off.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i thought this was a situation where a camera would come in handy. I tried reading the vex compare size, but when its 2 inch solid red line it makes it pretty hard


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

Norm 70

What lake have you been fishing. I have been fishing a lake down there also and have the same problem. I found that the bigger the minnow u use the bigger the fish get. I have also been getting some bigger ones after dark.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Have you ever tried a flasher rig? Try taking a jigging spoon and take the treble hook off. Then tie 6 to 8 inches of mono onto the bottom with a plain hook or jig. I have used either whole minnows or just a head!! Good Luck.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have found that when you are catching smaller fish if u put a smaller minnow on a genz worm or some other jig the smaller ones seem to leave it alone


----------

